# Dimensional shingles ridgline/hip roof



## Kreindel (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello please help me I have a serious question.... When installing demensional shingles you arrive at the ridgline and are not putting a vent in. Do you use denensinal caps or take three tap and cut into sections which is a lot cheaper same as at the hip. Dose it matter what you use... thanks for your time


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Kreindel said:


> Hello please help me I have a serious question.... When installing demensional shingles you arrive at the ridgline and are not putting a vent in. Do you use denensinal caps or take three tap and cut into sections which is a lot cheaper same as at the hip. Dose it matter what you use... thanks for your time


Lets start with intorduction...please tell us a little bit about your self,i.e. trade,location,etc we want to make sure you not HO :whistling because they have theirs own chat its called DIY :thumbsup:


----------



## Kreindel (Mar 15, 2010)

*I am. .*

Hello there you would like to know my trade, I live in Northern Texas and I have been installing fence, pavers and outdoor fireplaces for the last 15 years, I am interested in expanding my options due to the economy many HO are only fixing nesecities rather than curb apeal and i thought this would be a good place to express my concers before entering a new feild with wet feet


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kreindel said:


> Hello there you would like to know my trade, I live in Northern Texas and I have been installing fence, pavers and outdoor fireplaces for the last 15 years, I am interested in expanding my options due to the economy many HO are only fixing nesecities rather than curb apeal and i thought this would be a good place to express my concers before entering a new feild with wet feet


Greg (poster #2) was referring to doing an introduction in the introduction section so everyone has a chance to get to know you. It's also helpful to put your location and more information in your profile.

Regarding your question, it is of the general concensus here at this forum that any tradesman be trained on the job for a period of time, become licensed (where applicable) and insured.

Please don't rely on the information you glean from this site to substitute for training.


----------



## sayswho (Mar 10, 2010)

Kreindel said:


> Hello please help me I have a serious question.... When installing demensional shingles you arrive at the ridgline and are not putting a vent in. Do you use denensinal caps or take three tap and cut into sections which is a lot cheaper same as at the hip. Dose it matter what you use... thanks for your time





Kreindel said:


> Hello there you would like to know my trade, I live in Northern Texas and I have been installing fence, pavers and outdoor fireplaces for the last 15 years, I am interested in expanding my options due to the economy many HO are only fixing nesecities rather than curb apeal and i thought this would be a good place to express my concers before entering a new feild with wet feet


 
i wish i lived inn tecksas sow i coud have you due an estimet four me.


----------



## mikebooth (Dec 12, 2009)

*mikebooth*

You can use 3 tab shingles, but it will void the warrany on the dimi. shingles. At the least it will cause the warranty on the dimi. shingles to be down graded to the warranty of the 3 tab shingles. Check with your supplier, they can explain in more detail.:whistling


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

mikebooth said:


> You can use 3 tab shingles, but it will void the warrany on the dimi. shingles. At the least it will cause the warranty on the dimi. shingles to be down graded to the warranty of the 3 tab shingles. Check with your supplier, they can explain in more detail.:whistling




Never heard of such a thing. Where have you heard this?

Using dimensionals for a ridge or hip is foolish. Not only will it look funny, but in order to have it properly placed where there is not the double adhesive part covering the peak, you will waste a great deal of shingles.

Instead of using 3-tab or even thinkiing about dimensional, look into using a product designed to be used on the ridge. Otherwise, use 3-tab. I would guess nearly 95% of guys do.


----------



## paul100 (Dec 7, 2008)

We just finished up a roof and used Tamko Heritage laminated shingles. We ordered Tamko hip shingles. These can be used for three tab or 
dimensional. If you want the dimensional look you need to double them up but offset each one by 1/4" inch. This is according to the directions on the hip shingles.


----------



## jdc313 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kreindel said:


> Hello please help me I have a serious question.... When installing demensional shingles you arrive at the ridgline and are not putting a vent in. Do you use denensinal caps or take three tap and cut into sections which is a lot cheaper same as at the hip. Dose it matter what you use... thanks for your time


Definately use 3 tab for cap... always!! unless you use shadow ridge, which is just the caps per shingle and u break the apart... i like shadow ridge because they are perfectly straight!! and a 3 tab will NOT void the waranty on a dimensional roof... if possible, always start the cap from the north or the east... this way when storms come in they wont drive the rain under the cap... thanks have a great day!!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

TIMBERTEX caps, guys who put 3 tab shingles on a 40 or lifetime shingle are cheating the customer big time and cutting corners to get the job. they are probably the same guys who don't nail on the line, so the shingles blow off someday, and also use 15lb feltpaper too. 
the only CAP to use is TIMBERTEX of equivalent. 3 tabs should FAIL any roof inspection if they go over a dimensional shingle. 
it's amazing how many guys do it the wrong way. my roofer who is also a very good friend of mine, complains how he's under cut by guys buying cheap 3 tabs and he's buying timbertex for 50 bucks a bundle for 20'.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i saw a roof the other day where the guy used dimensional shingles cut 12" and used as hip caps. it looked like crap. 

for guys using 3 tabs why put a 25 year three tab shingle on a lifetime dimensional shingle?? makes zero sense. do it right or don't do it at all.

http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Resident...Cap-Shingles/TimberTex-Ridge-Cap-Shingles.asp


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> TIMBERTEX caps, guys who put 3 tab shingles on a 40 or lifetime shingle are cheating the customer big time and cutting corners to get the job. they are probably the same guys who don't nail on the line, so the shingles blow off someday, and also use 15lb feltpaper too.
> the only CAP to use is TIMBERTEX of equivalent. 3 tabs should FAIL any roof inspection if they go over a dimensional shingle.
> it's amazing how many guys do it the wrong way. my roofer who is also a very good friend of mine, complains how he's under cut by guys buying cheap 3 tabs and he's buying timbertex for 50 bucks a bundle for 20'.


I use the timbertex 99% of the time, but it isn't the only option. The high def are $57 for 20', but GAF also makes a seal-a-ridge that are $44.50 for 25'. It is heavier than a traditional 3 tab, but not near as thick as the timbertex, high definition ridge shingles.

The high defs can be a real bear to work with if you have multiple hips and or valleys coming together. They do look good and add definition to the ridge line though. I believe (haven't been to the GAF site lately) they have a 110 MPH wind warranty.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah. i meant, use timbertex or equivalent ridge type shingles. i'm not aware of all the ridge type shingles sold but anything is better than using a 25 year three tab.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Nothing wrong with using 3-tab. People have been doing it for decades. Personally it depends on the job. 95% of jobs we use the mfrs hip and ridge, if it's a cheap job we will use 3-tab. Most jobs the overall savings of 3-tab vs hip and ridge don't justify going that cheap route. I have seen a few places where they actually used the shingles for the hip and ridge and IMO it is both disgusting and humorous. How much you think those morons saved after spending all that time neatly cutting all those shingles into ridgecap? Plus it looks horrendous.

Have no clue where you got that using 3-tab for ridge voids the warranty. Mfrs warranty are MATERIAL warranty. They are guaranteeing the quality of the product, not how it's installed.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Nothing wrong with using 3-tab. People have been doing it for decades. Personally it depends on the job. 95% of jobs we use the mfrs hip and ridge, if it's a cheap job we will use 3-tab. Most jobs the overall savings of 3-tab vs hip and ridge don't justify going that cheap route. I have seen a few places where they actually used the shingles for the hip and ridge and IMO it is both disgusting and humorous. How much you think those morons saved after spending all that time neatly cutting all those shingles into ridgecap? Plus it looks horrendous.
> 
> Have no clue where you got that using 3-tab for ridge voids the warranty. Mfrs warranty are MATERIAL warranty. They are guaranteeing the quality of the product, not how it's installed.


I agree using 3-tabs for caps has its place.That is why some brands will give you instructions on how to install their 3-tabs for ridgecap.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are putting a 30 yr roof on,I see no issue using a 30 yr 3-tab.Never had a problem.High profile cap is the icing on the cake though,it definetly makes your roof stand-out.


----------



## mpd510 (Dec 21, 2006)

I also use Timbertex but usually the Insurance does not pay for the as most roofs have cut 3-tabs.

Do it right and no worries!





New Image Roofing & Construction Inc.
2004 Tuam Street
Houston, TX 77004
832-421-7474
newimageroofing.net


----------



## jdc313 (Apr 18, 2010)

yea we always nail in the thick part... business has been running for thirty years... and its just a roofing business... not contractors.... contractors are jacks of all trades, but masters of none!!! we are master roofers... and our roofs never leak and shingles never blow off


----------



## jdc313 (Apr 18, 2010)

ApgarNJ said:


> TIMBERTEX caps, guys who put 3 tab shingles on a 40 or lifetime shingle are cheating the customer big time and cutting corners to get the job. they are probably the same guys who don't nail on the line, so the shingles blow off someday, and also use 15lb feltpaper too.
> the only CAP to use is TIMBERTEX of equivalent. 3 tabs should FAIL any roof inspection if they go over a dimensional shingle.
> it's amazing how many guys do it the wrong way. my roofer who is also a very good friend of mine, complains how he's under cut by guys buying cheap 3 tabs and he's buying timbertex for 50 bucks a bundle for 20'.


there is NO problem with using 3 tab as cap... shadowridge is the same thing except you just break them apart... we are not a all around business... just specifically roofing only... and for 27 years... always nail in the thick part too with dimensional shingles... no buts!!! and 3 tab wont void the warranty or anything else... and we always go from the north or the east of the gable to prevent rain being driven underneath... unless its a valley or hip.. have a good one


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Posted at 5:04PM - business has been running for thirty years... and our roofs never leak and shingles never blow off

**********************************************************

Posted at 5:09PM - ... we are not a all around business... just specifically roofing only... and for 27 years... 

**********************************************************

You lost 3 years in 5 minutes. You got a fountain of youth hidden somewhere?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol. 

Usually when someone says they have never hired a blow off or leak that means ones of two things. Either there boss never told them of the leak or they havent done enough roofs. I have never personally had a blow roof or a leak on anything I roofed but since its all my responsibility, I have.


----------



## JTW (Jan 22, 2009)

johnk said:


> If you are putting a 30 yr roof on,I see no issue using a 30 yr 3-tab.Never had a problem.High profile cap is the icing on the cake though,it definetly makes your roof stand-out.


 John you are lucky, we really don't have "high profile ridge caps in the northeast. We have basic shadow ridge etc. Really wish certainteed would sell Mountain ridge out here, wtf! It is to heavy and bulky to ship at a reasonable cost from a western dist, they teall me I have to by it west of TN.


----------

